# Blyxa aubertii question.



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I've experienced the same with B japonica under high light in a mineralized soil tank. I think it's the extra nutrients (specifically iron in the substrate) that give it the different color. Mine only lasted about 2 months after planting before going back to green.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I've heard that the key to turning Blyxa red is lots of light, CO2 and ungodly amounts of Fe dosed into the water column and substrate. At least, that's what this guy did









Not my pic, or my plant, by the way


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

paulrw said:


> i got my Blyxa aubertii about 3 weeks ago the leaves were mostly broken and wilting i cut all the leaves of and planted it. my question is my plant is very reddish i see others that are vibrant green the growth has been phenomenal growing much faster than expected. i have pressurized co2 65w pc running 4 hrs and t5ho running 8 hrs i dose ei and flourish root tabs is this normal color or do i have some kind or deficiency


 
the higher light as said is what makes it red, hear that excel will turn them red but i have had no effects with that on mine, they are green green.

i wish i could get it as red as the above pic. when i got my aubertii they were about 5-6" tall andi got them 12" in about month or so. 

see your in myrtle beach, im in florence


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry to respond so late thanks for the info everyone! lego that blyxa crazy! i don't know if i got enough fe for that haha.

customdrum; i hope my blyxa gets 12" this started from scratch i cut all the leaves off now its about 4-5" . flo town eh. it's good to see fellow pt'ers in sc

so heres a pic at about 4 weeks. any problems?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

looks fine, also looks like 2 plants, they grow side shoots like blyxa jap. and you can tear on off later and replant.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't believe there is any evidence (though I might be wrong) that high light causes blyxa to go red.

On the other hand there is plenty of evidence that iron causes MANY different species of plants, both terrestrial and aquatic, to go red, even moreso when there is a sub-optimal level of N.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that you probably have high amounts of Fe in your tank.


----------



## paulrw (Apr 14, 2009)

custom drum; it was actually 3 plants i didn't like the location so i dug it up found it had split and replanted it i was a happy camper! thanks.

curch; i don't really dose Fe i do have fluorite and maybe once a month or so i put a capful of api leafzone i had from before my ei days does that seem alot? i'm not sure I'm still a little green


----------

